# Sunday Satisfaction



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Not lucky enough to have a garage, so I have to make do with a Man Shed! Today was a chance to clear out all my detailing gear, install some new shelves, and then have a supremely satisfying reorganisation of every little bit!

Took about an hour to get everything out the shed...



Then another couple to lay some spare lino, build the new (boltless) shelves, and move all the stuff back in to its new home....



Nice to have all my Gallons / 5L liquids easy to access for a change 



Even got my bottles and sprays organised!

 

It doesn't look it, but I assure you this is far more organised than it used to be 



All in all, a very satisfying Sunday! :thumb:


----------



## mokkaman (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi,Very impressive a productive day indeedDon.You have given me a few ideas for my own manshed.Not as much gear as you,but still collecting.Cheers Andy


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

How much do you want for coming to sort mine? 

Great job. I'll be taking a few ideas I think


----------



## vick (Jan 1, 2011)

Looking good and very nicely organised, I feel your pain with not having a garage hoping I'll have one in the near future! 

I had all of my gear out the other week and it's scary when you start adding up how much everything was !


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks great, never mind man shed, more like Aladdin's cave


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Very nicely organised :thumb:


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Very impressive. A day well spent.


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice to see our mesh bags have come in handy!

Great job!


----------



## Top Banana (Oct 26, 2010)

WO-WO said:


> Nice to see our mesh bags have come in handy!
> 
> Great job!


I think if you sold them as a product in there own right , you would have many takers, me for one.


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

That is looking good. Where did you get the bottle racks?


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Hede said:


> That is looking good. Where did you get the bottle racks?


They look like these mate http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182616657719?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

:thumb:


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

Amazing how much a shed can swallow up... when we moved house I couldn't believe he stuff I was pulling outta it!!

Great job done there, nice to have a place for everything and everything in its place!!


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

WO-WO said:


> Nice to see our mesh bags have come in handy!
> 
> Great job!


Cheers mate! One of my favourite product / brand "extras" is a Wo-Wo mesh bag! Incredibly useful :thumb:

I even repurposed the mini-christmas-present bonus one!


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Hede said:


> That is looking good. Where did you get the bottle racks?


Sorry mate, didn't see your post. They are these - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2X-Bottle...shop-Storage-Valeting-Cleaning-/282461743463?

Slightly different to the ones Jue linked to above.

I can highly recommended these. Top quality and fit all standard 1L bottles in my arsenal (I now have 8 racks in total!)


----------

